# Wireless Interface Does Not Exist

## necron

My wireless card is being seen by my computer but for some reason the interface isn't being created.  Chipset is Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 in a t420.  I've used this card with no issues in the past with older kernels.  I am running the 4.4.6 kernel.  I have not, admittedly, checked with my older kernel to see whether it's just some weird quirk of this one.

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 2601:644:203:6430:221:ccff:fe5c:69e1  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::221:ccff:fe5c:69e1  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2601:644:203:6430:ee61:e775:5146:4f27  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 00:21:cc:5c:69:e1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1056997  bytes 631707624 (602.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1112947  bytes 1008434798 (961.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xd2600000-d2620000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 527271  bytes 555989654 (530.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 527271  bytes 555989654 (530.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
# iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

The card shows up with lspci, so I don't think that the hardware is broken.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 05)

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04
```

I'm pretty sure that the kernel config is fine, since I've used the wireless card before.

```
# grep -i iwl /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=y

# CONFIG_IWLMVM is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

```
 # emerge -pv iwl6000-ucode

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1::gentoo  212 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 212 KiB
```

----------

## charles17

 *necron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
> ```
> ...

 

Maybe the https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi article could be of help for you? What is your output of dmesg?

```
dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|wlan\|iwl\|80211'
```

----------

## necron

That command actually seems useful.  Looks like an ASPM issue.  ASPM is enabled though.

```
 $ dmesg | grep -i 'xx:xx.x\|wlan\|iwl\|80211'

[    0.414886] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.415174] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415191] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415206] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415213] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode' failed.

[    0.415219] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    0.415295] irq/27-iwlwifi (132) used greatest stack depth: 15048 bytes left

[   21.607784] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   21.607796] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   21.607800] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   21.607807] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607813] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607818] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607822] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607827] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.607832] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.607836] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607840] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)
```

```
 # dmesg | grep -i aspm

[    0.062093] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.092773] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.093511] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_SUPPORT); disabling ASPM

[    0.414886] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
```

```
# grep -i aspm .config

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

```

Based on that output I'm guessing that I should set the appropriate option for my governor?

lspci -k does not indicate that there are any kernel drivers in use (or list any modules).  Modprobe does not complain if I feed it iwlwifi though.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller

   Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller
```

----------

## necron

Actually, I just saw that some guy over at the Arch forums had a similar problem with the same driver caused by networkmanager being on the system.  So I guess that I'll give that a try.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175162

edit:  No luck.  In his case I guess that he wasn't having the firmware issues that I'm having.  I'm starting to remember that the firmware for this thing was kind of a pain in the ass....

----------

## charles17

Forget about ASPM and concentrate on firmware load.  Are you having WiFi Next Gen AGN and WiFi DVM Firmware support both as modules?

No, you don't! *necron wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure that the kernel config is fine, since I've used the wireless card before.
> 
> ```
> # grep -i iwl /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> ...

 

Reading http://z-issue.com/wp/linux-firmware-for-iwlwifi-ucode-failed-with-error-2/ might help  :Smile: 

----------

## necron

Bah.  You're just saying that because that's the exact error message that my dmesg command spit out.

----------

## charles17

No. I am saying that just because it contains the following sentence:  * http://z-issue.com/wp/linux-firmware-for-iwlwifi-ucode-failed-with-error-2/ wrote:*   

> If I had fully read the page instead of just skimming it, I could have saved myself a lot of time. Hopefully this post will help anyone getting the “Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode failed with error -2” error message.

 

----------

## necron

Relax.  It's just a little bit of humor.

----------

## necron

edit:  Nevermind.  I was having issues with modprobe because the modules are already loaded.  I still have no wlan0.  I have a lot of iwlmvm errors though.

```

# dmesg | grep -i 'xx:xx.x\|wlan\|iwl\|80211' 

[    0.414886] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.415174] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415191] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415206] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.415213] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode' failed.

[    0.415219] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    0.415295] irq/27-iwlwifi (132) used greatest stack depth: 15048 bytes left

[   21.607784] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   21.607796] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   21.607800] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   21.607807] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607813] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607818] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607822] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607827] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.607832] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.607836] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.607840] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[48778.657195] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_notification_wait_notify (err 0)

[48778.657231] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_notification_wait_init (err 0)

[48778.657250] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_send_phy_db_data (err 0)

[48778.657305] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_opmode_deregister (err 0)

[48778.657318] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_abort_notification_waits (err 0)

[48778.657327] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_free (err 0)

[48778.657337] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_warn (err 0)

[48778.657360] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_info (err 0)

[48778.657375] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwlwifi_mod_params (err 0)

[48778.657413] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_write_prph (err 0)

[48778.657423] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_write32 (err 0)

[48778.657437] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_parse_nvm_mcc_info (err 0)

[48778.657451] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_init_notification_wait (err 0)

[48778.657466] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_read_prph (err 0)

[48778.657481] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_wait_notification (err 0)

[48778.657507] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol dev_coredumpm (err 0)

[48778.657523] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_bits_prph (err 0)

[48778.657530] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_opmode_register (err 0)

[48778.657541] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_set_bits_mask_prph (err 0)

[48778.657547] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_set_section (err 0)

[48778.657552] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_set_bits_prph (err 0)

[48778.657580] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_notification (err 0)

[48778.657587] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_parse_nvm_data (err 0)

[48778.657592] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_nvm_check_version (err 0)

[48778.657602] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_err (err 0)

[48778.657618] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_init (err 0)

[48922.473624] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_notification_wait_notify (err 0)

[48922.473661] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_notification_wait_init (err 0)

[48922.473678] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_send_phy_db_data (err 0)

[48922.473732] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_opmode_deregister (err 0)

[48922.473745] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_abort_notification_waits (err 0)

[48922.473754] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_free (err 0)

[48922.473763] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_warn (err 0)

[48922.473786] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_info (err 0)

[48922.473801] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwlwifi_mod_params (err 0)

[48922.473841] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_write_prph (err 0)

[48922.473850] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_write32 (err 0)

[48922.473864] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_parse_nvm_mcc_info (err 0)

[48922.473879] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_init_notification_wait (err 0)

[48922.473893] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_read_prph (err 0)

[48922.473909] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_wait_notification (err 0)

[48922.473934] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol dev_coredumpm (err 0)

[48922.473951] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_clear_bits_prph (err 0)

[48922.473958] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_opmode_register (err 0)

[48922.473969] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_set_bits_mask_prph (err 0)

[48922.473975] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_set_section (err 0)

[48922.473981] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_set_bits_prph (err 0)

[48922.474008] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_remove_notification (err 0)

[48922.474015] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_parse_nvm_data (err 0)

[48922.474020] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_nvm_check_version (err 0)

[48922.474030] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol __iwl_err (err 0)

[48922.474046] iwlmvm: Unknown symbol iwl_phy_db_init (err 0)

[49182.895437] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[49222.659702] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[49690.599861] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[49755.299957] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[50325.265684] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[50420.321294] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[50433.017186] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[50641.050558] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[50807.358566] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[51030.556780] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[51034.313575] iwlwifi: module is already loaded

[51101.243795] iwlwifi: module is already loaded
```

----------

## charles17

 *necron wrote:*   

> edit:  Nevermind.  I was having issues with modprobe because the modules are already loaded.  I still have no wlan0.  I have a lot of iwlmvm errors though.
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | grep -i 'xx:xx.x\|wlan\|iwl\|80211' 
> ...

 

Did you https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#Firmware?

You should have /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode then.

Strange kind of humor.

----------

## chithanh

 *necron wrote:*   

> I have a lot of iwlmvm errors though.

 That is because your module doesn't match your kernel (built at different times, with different config). Check "uname -a" build date and time, it seems you skipped installing your newly built kernel.

You have two options: making iwlwifi a module (which you are trying to do if I understand correctly) or keeping it built-in and including the wifi firmware in the kernel image.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

----------

## necron

does (make && make  modules_install)  && make install not build and install the kernel?

uname -a does indicate that the current kernel was the original build (for this version) though

```
 # uname -a

Linux gorch 4.4.6-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 21 16:20:40 PDT 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## chithanh

Yes, however: Do you have a separate /boot partition? Was it mounted?

You may need to point your boot loader to the new kernel. This can be avoided if you create a symlink in /boot called "vmlinuz", then "make install" will update that symlink automagically for you.

----------

## necron

make install  has always put a new kernel image into my boot partition and my boot partition is always visible, accessible and listed in my mtab file as being mounted exactly where it ought to be in my directory tree.  I also get this, having run make install after all of the kernel building stuff.

```

# grep -i iwl /boot/config-4.4.6-gentoo

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_UAPSD is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG_EXPERIMENTAL_UCODE is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

```

----------

## necron

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *necron wrote:*   edit:  Nevermind.  I was having issues with modprobe because the modules are already loaded.  I still have no wlan0.  I have a lot of iwlmvm errors though.
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | grep -i 'xx:xx.x\|wlan\|iwl\|80211' 
> ...

 

Oh settle down.

Anyhow, I had the iwl-6000 ucode and ended up uninstalling it to merge the linux-firmware package since portage told me that I had to choose one or the other.  I'll see whether switching back makes a difference though.

----------

## chithanh

Whether you use sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware doesn't matter.

You are still running the old kernel. You need to get your new kernel to boot.

----------

## necron

I'll boot into the new kernel, but I thought that the modules would have mdae it so that I didn't have to do that.  Is it necessary to boot into the new kernel on account of the fact I had previously compiled the iwlwifi support as part of the kernel image?  Or am I just misunderstanding what the point of having certain options compiled as modules is?

----------

## chithanh

If you change anything in the kernel config from N or M to Y (or vice versa), then the kernel and modules may not match any longer and both need to be re-installed.

----------

## necron

New kernel works fine.  I'd say that this is resolved.

----------

## charles17

necron, when problemd are solved it's good practice to add a [SOLVED] at the beginning of the subject in the first post.

----------

